# Problem mit Flash Player und Z-Index



## Kopfballstar (24. Mai 2006)

Also mein Problem ist folgendes. Meine Site benutzt ein paar Ebenen die per Z-Index übereinander liegen. In einer Ebene mit Z-Index=1 binde ich einen Flash Audio Player ein über das <objekt> Tag. Dummerweise wird der Flashplayer aber nicht von den anderen Ebenen überdeckt. 
Ist das generell nicht möglich oder wie kann ich das Problem beheben?


----------



## Gumbo (24. Mai 2006)

Ich verweise dich mal auf meinen Beitrag zu einem verwandten Thema.


----------



## Kopfballstar (24. Mai 2006)

Gumbo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich verweise dich mal auf meinen Beitrag zu einem verwandten Thema.



Super, hat sofort geklappt. thx

Edit:

Leider musste ich jetzt feststellen das es im Firefox aber nicht geht. Gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten?


----------

